# Any bad Ice conditions Please post here!



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

Any bad Ice conditions anywhere in michigan please post them 
here! 

thanks


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

West side of Saginaw Bay on the Sand Bars. -Never frozen over well even after a long cold spell. They are Saganing Bar. Located off of White's Beach. Pinconning Bar-Located off of the county park in Pinconning. The sand Bars off of Nyanquing pt. Located about a mile out between Linwood and Kitchen rd. The Rifle Bar can get bad later on in the season but I always try to avoid the area. The Rifle Bar is located off Santiago Rd. and since the area is iced over this year avoid Pt. Lookout in Au Gres. Every year people drive onto these thin spots and run into some potentially fatal situations.


----------



## Fidel Casserole (Jan 3, 2003)

Watch the pressure cracks out on St. Clair. Was out from the Brandenburg launch today...roughly 3/4 of a mile out and off to the right a bit. 

As my friend and I were setting up the shanty 2 guys were crossing the pressure crack (3rd I think). The 1st guy jumped the gap....the 2nd stepped in the snow, and ended up going through. He caught himself at the arm pits and his buddy got him out just as I arrived to help. 

Needless to say his day of fishing ended before it started, but he DID make it home!!!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

With the winds the way they have been, those cracks might just open up too.


----------



## SteelYarn (Mar 8, 2001)

At brandenberg park at the second presure crack there was open water. With a spud bar I checked it and it was definatly open. This was Sunday.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Fox 2 just had a report that 20 people had to be picked up off of erie, didn't give a locaction.............2/10/03


----------



## fmontie (Dec 24, 2002)

Heard they got rescued off Stoney Point.


----------



## fishctchr (Dec 3, 2000)

Gull Lake is up to 13 to 14 inches thick with people driving all over it including a logging operation hauling huge timbers off the lake.


----------



## Fost (Feb 17, 2003)

Hi folks,

I hope I get this right, this is my first post.


Houghton Lake has some open water problems this year. It looks like there are large amounts of rotting weeds on the bottom in some areas producing heat as they decay.

The largest open water was near the point by North Bay. Be careful cause we don't know where the next open water might be. 


good luck


----------



## jkola404 (Nov 28, 2001)

http://www.record-eagle.com/2003/feb/21rescue.htm 

Be careful out there!


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

I wouldn't recommend driving your car there anymore. The ice seems to be weakening. I heard a lot more cracking than usual and saw many cracks open a little. Right by the boat lunch my foot went through.

I never drive my car on the ice but there are others that like to so be careful and don't drive by my shanty!

Zob


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

A tug with barge has been reported to me to be breaking through the ice behind the Coast Guard Station in St. Clair Shores. With the snow coming this weekend it will most likely cover the swath cut by this tug. You guys be careful out there!


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Fished Muskegon Lk. Friday 2-21-03. Muskegon and North Muskegon Fire and Rescue were out in full force with Hovercraft asking all fisherman near the 2nd st. Area to get off the ice at about 1:30 PM. They told Us that they had a fisherman, 3 quads and a snowmobile go through the ice in the past 24 HR period. They also mentioned that the ice in Snug Harbor and by the Paper Mill was much safer than the 2nd St. Area.
We did pickup a Nice (4lb. ) Eye and a few Perch before pulling up stakes though. Be Careful everyone.

Mike


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

MichiganMike5, I was down at 2nd Street Thursday evening. I could see trouble coming in next two days. The rest of Muskegon Lake is reasonable good shape once you get away from the river current. Also the boat channel down the middle is not as thick due to the earlier barge traffic. 

Fishermen fall through ice

During the noon hour, two Muskegon-area men driving a small four-wheel drive vehicle and pulling a trailer loaded with fishing gear, went through the ice about 200 yards off Second Street in North Muskegon.

http://www.mlive.com/news/muchronic...tandard.xsl?/base/news-1/1045912596326270.xml


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

They didn't give a SPECIFIC location, but on the news last night they stated "The Coast Guard is warning fishermen to STAY OFF THE ICE of Lake St. Clair".

That's good enough for me !


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Out from Cotton Rd...The Bigger pressure crack, 2nd one, is broke apart and all water as of sunday 2-23-03...I am sure it will freeze back up with the cold weather we are gonna get this week but it will take a few days to be solid enough to cross again. This crack runs from probally Brandenburg all the way south past selfridege I believe...A few permanant shanties are stuck out past the crack unless it freezes again and the Coast Guard Copter was checking them out for names and addresses....BE CAREFUL!


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Don, is that the one out 2-2 1/2 miles?

Jpollman, I'm sure they are talking about the main lake from about Metro south. Anchor bay is pretty much frozen in.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

The one that is just before the green door shanty...where I was fishing when you were out there...Pretty sure it is the one you had to cross to get to where I was that day...


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

My friend reported some bad cracks off Boutell RD. So be careful.

Mon Feb 24, 2003 9:32 pm


Fished off Boutell Road today for a few hrs. because of the East West Crack has opened up to about 5
to 8 ft in places. Only place I saw to cross and I didn't was where the
north and south crack meet the east west. I crossed the n/s crack and
then went south and fished the other side of the crack where I usually
do. WATCH the crack.

The e/w crack. I am not sure how close to the shore it goes. It goes east all the way to the N/s crack. There are no piles of snow or ice to see it from a distance. It sneeks up on you so be careful it was wide.


----------



## ifish4eyes (Mar 3, 2000)

More reports from the web.

Two of us fished the saginaw river tonight,went 4 for 8 with 1 keeper[23"].We were at vets park on the edge of the channel straight out from the cabin.Be very carefull if you fish there.Ten feet out from where we were fishing there was some BAD ICE.A guy broke through tonight,luckily only one leg at a time,but he went through 3 times before he got back to safe ice.BE SAFE OUT THERE USE YOUR SPUD AS YOU GO!!!
bigfishingjim
Linden, MI USA - Monday, February 24, 2003 at 19:34:10 Great Lakes fishing report


----------

